# no-ip, dyndns e simili, problema pagina router x apache ssh

## Gremo

ciao,

anche se non riguarda direttamente gentoo vi chiedo:

ho creato un account dyndns per poter accedere via ssh al pc di casa quansdo sono fuori. vorrei anche poter acceere ad apache cioè alla root dei documenti.

quando inserisco il mio dns (nella forma scelta, e.s gremo@noip.org) mi viene chiesto nome utente e password per accedere alla pagina di configurazione del router.

tuttavia vorrei vedere la root dei documenti di apache; con ssh gremo@noip.org mi viene detto "connessione rifiutata"...dove sbaglio?

(ssh con l'ip funziona egregiamente)

ciao!

----------

## codadilupo

e' un problema di porte...

p.s.: se posso chiedere... da dove arriva la firma ?

Coda

----------

## Gremo

le porte sono state forwardate correttamente...

per apache problema risolto,  dall'esterno non viene visualizzata la pagina del router, solo dall'interno..non so il perchè

tuttavia ssh continua a non funzionare...

qualcuno disposto a provare via msn  :Razz:  ?

----------

## codadilupo

 *Gremo wrote:*   

> le porte sono state forwardate correttamente...
> 
> per apache problema risolto,  dall'esterno non viene visualizzata la pagina del router, solo dall'interno..non so il perchï¿½
> 
> tuttavia ssh continua a non funzionare...
> ...

 

consiglio: metti apache sulla porta 8080, e la pagina del router non accessibile dall'esterno. Per ssh, forwarda una porta alta e configura ssh su quella porta.

P.S.: indipendentemente dai moderatori, credo che dovresti citare la fonte della tua firma

Coda

----------

## randomaze

Ho splittato la discussione sulla liceità della firma in questo topic.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Gremo wrote:*   le porte sono state forwardate correttamente...
> 
> per apache problema risolto,  dall'esterno non viene visualizzata la pagina del router, solo dall'interno..non so il perchï¿½
> 
> tuttavia ssh continua a non funzionare... 
> ...

 

coda intendeva dire che la porta 80 è usata dal router per l'interfaccia di configurazione.

alcuni servizi dynDNS permettono di impostare anche la porta del servizio, nel senso che io nel browser digito sempre www.gino.com, ma poi il DNS pensa automaticamente a rigirarmi su www.gino.com:8080. dovrebbe fare al caso tuo

guarda comunque se disabilitando l'interfaccia di configurazione (lato WAN) il problema si rpesenta ugualmente.

quanto al mettere SSH su una porta alta, secondo me non è una buona soluzione, anche perché non è affetto dal problema che riguarda apache. dovresti controllare i log, cosa dicono

----------

## Gremo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*    *Gremo wrote:*   le porte sono state forwardate correttamente...
> 
> per apache problema risolto,  dall'esterno non viene visualizzata la pagina del router, solo dall'interno..non so il perchï¿½
> 
> tuttavia ssh continua a non funzionare... 
> ...

 

per ssh quali log consulto?

----------

